# Phrag China Dragon 'Fire Dragon'



## Chuck (Sep 10, 2010)

I've had this one for a while. The flower isn't perfect but I like it. The spike usually carries two blooms at a time and give a total of four or five blooms. These are the second and third blooms and there are two more buds I think.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 10, 2010)

Chuck,

Nice wide segments on the petals! Excellent!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 10, 2010)

chunky!!
comes with dragon teeth too.. so cool! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay besseae hybrids! What's not to like!?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 10, 2010)

I like it. Mine almost flowered, The buds blasted in their sheet. I'll have to wait for next year.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 10, 2010)

:clap: :drool: :clap: :drool: One of my favorites! More impressionable in person!


----------



## wojtek (Sep 10, 2010)

:clap::drool::clap::drool::clap::drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 10, 2010)

I had to look this cross up. Grande x besseae. I love it and I need one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2010)

I like it too, Chuck. Yours has good color, and nice wide petals.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2010)

I like it a lot!!! Good color and very interesting shape!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice form!

Ramon


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 12, 2010)

looks great,nice wide petals,did you remake this one Chuck?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting color on this one. Nice show Chuck!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 12, 2010)

phrag guy said:


> looks great,nice wide petals,did you remake this one Chuck?



Yes, I did, Russell. This was the most vigorous seedling and the only one I kept. After it bloomed, I wished I had kept more. This is a frustrating plant in that it only gives one new growth each year.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

Super cool!


----------



## etex (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful bloom!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW! Look at those petals!!! Amazing...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting form an petals width...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2010)

Chuck said:


> ...... This was the most vigorous seedling and the only one I kept........ This is a frustrating plant in that it only gives one new growth each year.


This was somewhat confusing to me, one doesn't expect vigorous in one sentence & 1 new growth a year in the next! Anyway, it made me go check out my China Dragons. I have a regular color, originating from Acker's, it only does 1 growth a year. Now I'm going to be confusing - the other is a flavum, from Norman's, it's 6 growths, 2 previous bloomed growths & 1 older stalled growth. In my case the flavum seems more vigorous than the regular!
Are your growths mature enough to bloom every year?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 15, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> This was somewhat confusing to me, one doesn't expect vigorous in one sentence & 1 new growth a year in the next! Anyway, it made me go check out my China Dragons. I have a regular color, originating from Acker's, it only does 1 growth a year. Now I'm going to be confusing - the other is a flavum, from Norman's, it's 6 growths, 2 previous bloomed growths & 1 older stalled growth. In my case the flavum seems more vigorous than the regular!
> Are your growths mature enough to bloom every year?



Vigorous in that the original seedling matured more quickly than the other seedlings from the cross, and, yes, the plant now blooms about ever year. It last bloomed eleven months ago.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 15, 2010)

How funky is that!


----------

